# Strong neck fetish ending my marriage, please need some inputs



## blueberry2009

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I've been married for almost 9 years, through all that my husband was a drug addict, I discovered his addiction later on our relationship due to the fact I was naive to that topic.To make the story short, he also has a so called "Neck Fetish" which I never gave much attention to that, but from time to time, it bothers me because he wants to be kissing my neck and all that make me feel unconfortable. Early this year I decided to separate from him because I was getting tired with the drug issue, we were supposed to be apart from each other for about a year, but it did not happened, after two months of separation we got back after he said he went to a program for a month and he was ok. Well, after we got back he's been cleaned for about 10 months. The thing is that our relationship has not been great, the marriage is falling apart due to the fact that he left the drug now, his new addiction or fetish how he calls it, it's the neck thing. 

I thank God he gave up the drugs, and now he is trying, but I just see he is having this neck fetish things as an addiction, I have found pics of women necks online, he goes to this websites where he buys token to talk to women online. He talks to them and promise them to send them money in exchange of their pics, I have found texts where he asked women friends for pics, just recently he joined this dating site, I confronted him already so many many times, all he does is blame it on me, because he says I don't let him enjoy my neck and have affection anymore, so he just go an finds it somewhere else, he says he never been with nobody else while married, but at this point I see he lies. He has changed his profile, usernames, passwords, and joined an online group related to that fascination.


I ran the computer history and find all the transaction he does, he spends almost $200+ in that thing weekly, it's really killing me, we argue a lot because I'm to the point where I don't want to tell him why I'm mad, if he knows what he's doing... our marriage gotten to the point where there is no respect. he said it is not an addiction, he enjoys the neck and I don't let him kiss mine, so. I feel very disgusted just to think about that. Does anyone thing he has replaced the drug addiction with this fetish now, he buys videos and clips about models and women just doing stuff with their necks, oh even I found where he was advertising himself to kiss somebody neck. Then he tells me I'm playing with his feeling, everytime I tell him I want to be on my own or want a divorce. We gotten to the point where I really want him to leave because everytime I see him on his laptop, I'm sure he is doing his business. Spending money where he can use the money for more important things, he calls women that are not even local and tell them he will send them money for a pic of them by western union....I don't know what to do! need some advice. thank you.

we had separated two times already and somehow I feel trapped. at this point I feel like I need to be alone. we just recently got back and he promised to stop that, but now since he has a laptop plus desktop, he is sneaking out buying woman pics, videos of women kissing and some horrible things to our marriage. I got mad tonight because he came asking me for money when he kept telling me he is saving his money, but on this past two days he has spent close to 300 dollars talking to women online. then he asked me for money to buy a domain, I did give him what he asked, then I discovered he is trying to setup a website about his fetish. he gets loud and swear, curse, calls me names because he says he has been doing good, and he has not been to those web sites, that im accusing him. Im afraid that since I know he is lying who knows if he has been kissing women inreal life. 

I had let him kiss my neck and see if that would make him stop, and he doesn't. The worst is when I'm sleeping he wakes me up cause he wants to be all over my neck and that really has pushed me away. I have denied him that for the simple fact that I'm a woman a wife, and feel betrayed and disrespected. I don't like the fact that he's been subscribing to websites and wasting money on that and chatting with naked women online, promises after promises broken, all he does is to change passwords so i don't find it. The other bad thing he does is that he asks girl friends to text him pics about that, or asking to allow him to kiss their necks. 
I already know I want out, it just everytime we separate some happen, the last time we separated he got laid off from his job, and called me to tell me he needed to come back because he is not going to leave on the street. He was staying at a motel at that point, so he did not want to spend another week there, so Ifelt kind of guilty and took him back, I told him to stop disrepecting me by looking at thosethings, but honestly, I don't think it is just the neck, he is also into women kissing...lesbian porno. I think so that, but the neck is the strong fetish, this is not just a recent habit,,this is old, years. I just never put atttention to that, I was much focus on him with his drug addiction, but now drug no longer there, this addiction which I'm gonna call it addiction since he is doing it nightly and when I'm at work, it is really making me just go away. Thank God no kids, we have none. If I allow him to continue this, and let him be with me, he is not stopping, he denies it and want me to show him where do I get what I say. He verbally abuses me calling me B.... and I'm at to the point where I see no hope. I know I can do it on my own, no doubt about it. I'm confused, and he makes me feel like I should continue on this marriage, I'm living in a lie.


----------



## fixmymarriage

Sounds like he has an addictive personality. I have one too. I am in recovery for compulsive gambling. You need to tell him that it's not the neck/porn addiction that it bothering you. But the constant lying!!!! That's what my wife did she let me know that is not about what I'm doing but how I'm doing it. Disrespecting her and the long trail of lies. Once he realizes that he will either fix himself or let you go. 
I hope this helps.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blueberry2009

thanks for your reply. these past days have been hard and embarrassing the other night I found him in the act that I thought I would never finding doing in front of thepc.


----------

